# Daisy's ready to pop



## Little_K_Farm (Apr 24, 2013)

Daisy was exposed to our buck. rowdy (brown and white full blood moyotonic) from January 1st through May. I didn't actually see them breed but I saw some stuff on her girl parts on Jan 13. These are pics of her today. Her side's are starting to sink in a little and her back side is really puffed out. She's still eating but she lays around a lot. Today she has been doing this weird thing where she will stand her back legs up but kneel in her front legs and graze. Not sure what that's all about. She is a first freshener and we have never had baby goats either. We are super excited and don't want to miss it. I don't really know what ligaments I am feeling for. I felt my not pregnant doe and her but I don't really feel anything. I can't tell if there are "ligaments" going diagonal off the tail/spine or if that's their hip bones. Any guesses on how many she will have?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Well she sure does look close. Good luck hope it all goes well.


----------



## Little_K_Farm (Apr 24, 2013)

It will probably be in the next few days since we are busy busy running everywhere in the evenings. I just know we are gonna miss the hole thing. I'm sure she will do fine on her own but we wanna be there for it. We are checking her every few hours. Should I put her in a kidding stall already? There are 4 girls in the pen daisy and belle who we got at the same time and they are buddies and then aurora and tiana (bottle baby) should I put belle in with daisy or just daisy herself. The birthing pen has a cattle panel gate that she could see and be around the other girls. The kidding pens are open now and she sleeps in there every night already.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I would just watch her because you don't want to stress her out. If she acts like she want to be away from the other or is slowly starting to stay away from the rest then go ahead and put her in the pen. I have done it 3 different ways and not sure which is the best. Do what you think is best she is your goat. But once she does kid I would seperate her for a few days so she bonds with the kids and they bond with her. Also gives them time to get better on their feet incase another goat try to push them away they can get out of the way faster.


----------



## Little_K_Farm (Apr 24, 2013)

OK I will keep an eye on her then. She goes out to graze with the rest of the ladies but mainly just lays in the yard most of the time lol. I won't put her up until she has the babies then. I think she would be sad to be away from everyone else. I cannot wait for these babies to be born. Hoping for lots of pink! :girl:


----------



## Little_K_Farm (Apr 24, 2013)

Just went out and checked her. She was laying in the kidding pen with Belle (her buddy). She has been scratching her belly a lot the past few days. The top with her mouth and the bottom with her hooves. I don't know if that means anything, but it is something only she is doing and not the other goats. I think I felt her ligaments (felt my not pregnant doe and then felt her) and I think they are still there a little, but not sure what they felt like on her before since I hadn't felt them before. We have to go to swim lessons and my kids ball games and won't be home for like 5 hours. Hopefully she won't have them while we are gone. :hope:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Good luck


----------



## hunterrandolph9 (Dec 14, 2014)

That's funny I have a Pygmy doe who is a first freshener bred on January 13th too... She looks just as far along as she does


----------



## Little_K_Farm (Apr 24, 2013)

Still no babies. Laying around a lot. The waiting is killing me


----------



## Little_K_Farm (Apr 24, 2013)

I am pretty sure in have the ligament thing figured out. I can still feel them so she's not that close. Of course everything just looks like its gonna come out there's so much pressure. I feel sorry for her. She will lay around and make this real quiet grunting noise like its just too much :wink:


----------



## hunterrandolph9 (Dec 14, 2014)

Little_K_Farm said:


> I am pretty sure in have the ligament thing figured out. I can still feel them so she's not that close. Of course everything just looks like its gonna come out there's so much pressure. I feel sorry for her. She will lay around and make this real quiet grunting noise like its just too much :wink:


Same here


----------



## Little_K_Farm (Apr 24, 2013)

How often should i be checking ligaments? I check her every few hours. I'm so anxious for these babies!


----------



## hunterrandolph9 (Dec 14, 2014)

Little_K_Farm said:


> How often should i be checking ligaments? I check her every few hours. I'm so anxious for these babies!


So do I. Hers are still tight


----------



## Little_K_Farm (Apr 24, 2013)

Daisy's are loose. I can barely feel them. I can only feel them if she tightens up. I've never done this so I don't know how close she actually is.


----------



## Little_K_Farm (Apr 24, 2013)

Just fed and checked ligaments. They are GONE! That means babies within like 12 hours right?


----------



## hunterrandolph9 (Dec 14, 2014)

Little_K_Farm said:


> Just fed and checked ligaments. They are GONE! That means babies within like 12 hours right?


I'm almost positive if you have felt right. Keep us updated


----------



## Little_K_Farm (Apr 24, 2013)

I think I did. I keep checking to make sure they aren't doing the come and go thing but they are gone. I don't know how often to get up and check her. Ill go out about 10 then again at midnight then pry wait until 4 if nothing has happened.


----------



## hunterrandolph9 (Dec 14, 2014)

Little_K_Farm said:


> I think I did. I keep checking to make sure they aren't doing the come and go thing but they are gone. I don't know how often to get up and check her. Ill go out about 10 then again at midnight then pry wait until 4 if nothing has happened.


Wish you the best of luck cause you have a long night ahead of you


----------



## Little_K_Farm (Apr 24, 2013)

I do have a long night I am afraid. Checked her a bit ago and those ligaments are for sure gone. I was searching and searching and could not feel them anywhere.


----------



## hunterrandolph9 (Dec 14, 2014)

Little_K_Farm said:


> I do have a long night I am afraid. Checked her a bit ago and those ligaments are for sure gone. I was searching and searching and could not feel them anywhere.


Wish you the best of luck


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Good luck I hope you get to see them be born


----------



## Little_K_Farm (Apr 24, 2013)

There are no ligaments anywhere. She is eating breakfast this morning but she has this discharge. She lost her mucus plug weeks ago. Should I stay close or can I go in town for a few hours?


----------



## hunterrandolph9 (Dec 14, 2014)

Little_K_Farm said:


> There are no ligaments anywhere. She us eating breakfast this morning but she has this discharge. Should lost her mucus plug weeks ago. Should I stay close or can I go in town for a few hours?


It can happen anytime from a month before labor or it can happen during labor. White creamy discharge happens sometimes when your goat has gone into labor. So it's unknown for sure. If you still can't feel ligaments then it's likely she is in labor


----------



## Little_K_Farm (Apr 24, 2013)

She is pawing the ground and kind of restless. Ligaments are gone for good. Today is the day. Bag has gotten bigger too. Guess we will check hourly.


----------



## hunterrandolph9 (Dec 14, 2014)

Little_K_Farm said:


> She is pawing the ground and kind of restless. Ligaments are gone for good. Today is the day. Bag has gotten bigger too. Guess we will check hourly.


Pawing the ground is good sign of close to birth


----------



## Little_K_Farm (Apr 24, 2013)

Now she is out grazing with the other girls! Such a Roller coaster! She's driving me crazy...That's what they are supposed to do right.


----------



## hunterrandolph9 (Dec 14, 2014)

Little_K_Farm said:


> Now she is out grazing with the other girls! Such a Roller coaster! She's driving me crazy...That's what they are supposed to do right.


Throughout the pregnancy you'll come to find out you'll have false alarms all the time. (Like me trust me). They won't have kids when your prepared, but they'll have them when not there or not prepared. It's willlldddd.


----------



## Little_K_Farm (Apr 24, 2013)

Just checked on her and her girl parts are really pushed out. Like you can see the pink insides. Some light talking going on. She will probably wait until tonight after dark.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I hope it's sooner then later for ya


----------



## Little_K_Farm (Apr 24, 2013)

Lots of white goop now but nothing else. Her bag is bigger but she scarfed down dinner. Can't decide if I want to check her in the middle of the night or not.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Well, several hours have gone by and I'm on the edge of my seat... Did she kid yet? Or is she still messing with you??? (I thought I was going to lose my mind waiting for my girls to kid!!!)


----------



## Little_K_Farm (Apr 24, 2013)

Still being a pain in my butt. During their "prelabor/dilation" period do they have little contractions? I just checked on her and she still has the white goop (not much though) she was pawing and then laid back down, she walks super stiff (but she is a fainter) and her bag is huge! She had a little like tensing up and grinding her teeth but then she was fine. She is killing me!


----------



## Little_K_Farm (Apr 24, 2013)

Of course this is what I woke up to. A cute little baby doeling! I knew I shoulda checked her last night but hubs convinced me to leave her alone. Either way i am glad its over and she did great.


----------



## hunterrandolph9 (Dec 14, 2014)

Little_K_Farm said:


> Of course this is what I woke up to. A cute little baby doeling! I knew I shoulda checked her last night but hubs convinced me to leave her alone. Either way i am glad its over and she did great.


Ha I'm so glad everything worked out okay


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats too cute. 

Dipped cord in iodine?

Is momma done? After birth hanging or dropped?


----------



## Little_K_Farm (Apr 24, 2013)

toth boer goats said:


> Congrats too cute.
> 
> Dipped cord in iodine?
> 
> Is momma done? After birth hanging or dropped?


Dipped cord once this morning. Going to dip again. Pry 3 times today then done?

There was after birth on the ground I cleaned up stall. There is still mucus type stuff but thats normal I assume. I can't believe missed it


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow that's awesome congrats and even better that it's a doe


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Hurray! She's adorable! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep, you are doing good.


----------



## Little_K_Farm (Apr 24, 2013)

How long should I keep them separate from the other 3 girls?

I am planning to breed my other 2 does in oct-nov could I breed daisy again then it should I wait. This breeding was from January but I would like to get them on the same schedule.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Once her baby is good on her feed and can get away from the other does then they can go back with the rest. I would make a little pen in the corner that she can get into but the other does cant. That way she has a safe place and so you can creep feed her. 
As far as breeding goes it is not ideal to breed them that close but if she is in good condition I would do it so they are all on the same schedule. Just don't make a habit out of breeding them more then once a year.


----------

